# RPG Keys not working



## quantum (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi there. Anyone else having issues with the RPG mini not working with Lightroom 3? 

All the keys seem to open up the graduated filter tool on my Win XP system. It worked fine on LR 2.7 - in develop module only. Never worked properly in Library mode for me.
Have contacted RPG but with no answer yet.

Cheers

John


----------



## Timothy Riley (Jun 12, 2010)

Tim here from RPG KEYS:
John,  You will need the new firmware to use the keys in LR 3.   This update is due out next friday and is a free upgrade to any RPG owner who purchased the keys in the last year.  If your purchase was more than 1 year ago the upgrade price is $49.  If this is you, you can find the upgrade item right on a PRODUCTS page of our website.
I hope this help.Tim


----------



## quantum (Jun 12, 2010)

Many thanks for this. Looking forward to it.

John


----------

